# GSDCA breed standard video



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Educational Videos


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice temperament test for golden retrievers


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Of course this is not the GSDCA temperament test. The GSDCA temperament test involves walking on different surfaces, suprises and recovery time assessment, gunfire and reaction to threat, etc. It is similar to the ATTS.

The loose lead test in the conformation ring is not an extensive or very evaluative assessment. It is simple and minimal in nature. It does address some of the very bad temperaments that handlers might try to get past with handling techniques.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm sorry, but the whole presentation doesn't give the impression of a hardworking dynamic utility dog capable of many services to mankind some of which are extreme. Not trying to be denigrating, but Catu is right...it FEELS like you are talking about a Golden......and this type of image/projection is exactly where the dog has gone in this realm! To me something is wrong.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Yes, they are generally softer type dogs than the working dog population. They are their own type and lines that has gone its own show way. Obviously they are not filling the ranks of service dogs. The sad deal is that temperaments denigrated to such a point that an assessment like this was put into place.

I have not been to a lot of the GSDCA temp tests. When my wl dogs have gone through it, they have scores indicative of GSD temperament more than most of the show dogs participating.

Generally, a different type of dog than those in service. Funny thing is many folks there are determined my WL dogs could bite. Not so funny thing, I see way more biting in the show dog ranks. Perhaps it became important to have the dogs be approachable and thus such a test.

Do many people in the ASL ranks understand working characteristics? If you watch the videos, you will hear a judge talking about a dog doing protection. They note that the dogs doing this are worked with from early on in their development. The point then is that ASL could do this if they were raised such.

I was struck by this comment and analysis. My really good dogs take little to no working with them as yougsters to do very well at protection. It is genetic. If I had a dog less genetically endowed, I would have to work with them more to get performance.

There are all sorts of folks involved with ASL. There are varying levels of understanding of the breed as a whole since these dogs have stopped being a source of German Shepherds for multiple and consistent service jobs filling.


----------

